# Cape May, New Jersey beaches and smoking.



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Does anyone know if Cape May, New Jersey has a smoking ban on their beaches? The only info I can find is that you can't at Cape May Point which appears to be a different municipality. Finding older articles that states it was considered but voted down. Can't seem to find anything current. Any help appreciated.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Any one from New Joisey that can help with my question? Will most likely call Cape May tomorrow if no one knows.


----------



## JimMarshall (Aug 15, 2015)

I can't speak for cape may, but most all beach towns have.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thought I would update my own question. Cynthia and I spent a wonderful week in Cape May, NJ last week. The good news is that they do allow smoking on the beach and in town. Indoor smoking is a no-no like most everywhere else.


----------



## jmoles14 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice to hear. I usually hit the south jersey beaches in the summer.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

jmoles14 said:


> Nice to hear. I usually hit the south jersey beaches in the summer.


There was one beach there that didn't allow smoking and it's at the very southern part. I think they actually consider it South Cape May.


----------

